# IVF add on treatments in the news today



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

I just wondered what you thought of the lastest study from the HFEA in the news today saying that many IVF add on treatments are inconclusive?

This is because I’m debating pgs


----------



## asinglerose (Oct 18, 2018)

I think there are a lot of discussions about pgs testing on here. Just like among scientists, I don’t think there’s consensus. In theory, it should pretty much ensure a healthy pregnancy. In reality, it seems to improve the odds but definitely no guarantees. There are people who have implanted embryos that were said to be abnormal that turned into perfectly healthy babies. But there are others who didn’t have any luck till they transferred a pgs tested embryo.

My personal take - if you have a lot of fertilized embryos and you want a better shot at transferring an embryo with the highest odds of success AND you have egg quality/sperm quality issues, I would do it. That is, if money isn’t an issue. If money’s a problem, you might be better off putting that money towards more cycles. That’s just my two cents.

I do otherwise think that clinics are business. Businesses exist to maximize profit. Think very carefully about what is really necessary in your case. Otherwise the temptation will always be there to try everything. Clinics know someone desperate to have a child will do almost anything to improve the odds of success.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you. There’s so much more it there to sway me either way. 

For our last round of ivf we may get 5 good embryos but after pgs my estimate is only 2. That’s what we had in our last 2 cycles. 

So I’m thinking try 4-5 rounds rather than 2

Plus I had a pregnancy last year that had to be terminated. That was a donor egg and pgs testing. So what did pgs do for us.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have seen the news and to be honest having had a lot of consultations from various UK and European clinics and never really felt any additional/extra treatment was mid-sold. In fact many were brutally honest about the evidence, or lack of, concerning the treatment options.

We considered PGS as I carry a dodgy chromosome. However we decided against it based on the fact that I would expect 2-6 blasts, and that I would have double embryo transfer (as it was our 5th transfer and I was close to turning 35). If I was going to do single transfer, or expected loads of blasts, I would have gone with PGS. 

I’m sorry your pregnancy ended in loss and I hope that you you are supported xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

I’m sure you are glad you did then!  Did you ever find out if your other twin was linked to the chromosome issue. I’m so sorry to hear about this.  It must have been awful.


----------



## asinglerose (Oct 18, 2018)

CurlyGirl1225,

Sorry about your pregnancy. Fingers crossed things go better for you no matter what you choose to do. I think it's so hard to know what to do as there's no definite path that guarantees success. 

All the best!


----------



## erna_mil (Jan 18, 2019)

CurlyGirl1225, I think it's a good idea to try more than two rounds. Good luck.


----------

